# Walking Tours



## sheweeble (Jun 5, 2017)

My husband and I are interested in doing a Walking Tour in the United Kingdom or Scotland. Does anyone have experience with any of the companies.  I have been looking at Wayfarers Walking Tours or Classic Journeys.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 6, 2017)

I have taken a few London Walk tours.   They are generally very good and easy to do.  Just get a schedule and show up and give them your money.  Having said that, it sounds like you may be looking for more extensive tours walks- over significant areas.  Please clarify just what you want.


----------



## sheweeble (Jun 6, 2017)

Jimster,
What I am looking at is a 6 to 8 day tour.  It has a guide and you walk through areas of the country.  A little more up close and personal than a bus tour.  Your accommodations and most of your meals are included.  Your luggage is moved for you from hotel to hotel.  It looks like if you are doing a week long tour, you may only move hotels once or twice.  I was thinking some of the country side areas of the United Kingdom or Scotland would lend itself to this kind of a tour.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 8, 2017)

Have you looked at Rick Steeves tours?


----------



## sheweeble (Jun 9, 2017)

GT75 said:


> Have you looked at Rick Steeves tours?


I have not, we use Rick Steves' book a lot when we are in Europe but have never looked into his tours.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

